# Betta fish Nick nack (pick heavy)



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

So I did it! I really truly did it!

I must say its 100% toxic for fish, to bad, would have looked awesome in my tank. But sadly the clay paint inc, would kill fish. But will look great in a rock garden inc!

The fish I am calling Captain. Because this ornament I am keeping and will be my picture example betta when I start up my sale thread some time tomorrow in betta fish classifieds. 

Any way, here is the fish that I modeled it after. ( found him online) 










The ornament is approximately 2 inches and a fourth. As seen in the ruler picks.














































The lap top pick was so that you could see that its authentic. Lol The tip of the plant behind him, give him his two and a fourth inches.


Now the real question. WOuld you order one of your betta? I am starting the thread tomorrow if I get good feed back. Also charms and that will be added to the thread, when I make them. I will make sure to let everyone if I added anything new.

But all fish sold would be either your betta or your dream betta.

But ya any feed back?

Ps sorry for some of the glare.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow! It looks great! -hifive!- Depending how much you'll be selling them for, I might get one!


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> Wow! It looks great! -hifive!- Depending how much you'll be selling them for, I might get one!


I have to see about shipping and handling.

but ruffly shipping shouldn't be more then 7 ( but don't quote me on it)

and I am rolling around between 7-10 bucks. Not quite sure what I am going to settle on.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

depending on weight, 1st class is significantly cheaper. That's what we use. It cost $2.07 to ship two solid clay chopstick rests from MI to NJ


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> depending on weight, 1st class is significantly cheaper. That's what we use. It cost $2.07 to ship two solid clay chopstick rests from MI to NJ


I have to ship it in a padded envelope though lol so I got to see, that and weight lol.

Plus I intend on putting a tracking number on it. which is like 60 cents lol


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

Could you add a photo to your photo album? I can not see the photo of the nicnac here. I can see the first photo of the real betta, but non others. This isnt the first time this happened, but I cant fix it. Different browsers, reinstalling flash, and this time Im even on my husbands laptop that is window 8 and only months old. But I'd like to see it >.< if you don't mind putting it in an album or uploading the photo (Im assuming its directly linked to a photo site or something?)


EDIT: nvm, I see you already added an album, lol 

It's very nice <3


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

WolfHhowling said:


> I have to ship it in a padded envelope though lol so I got to see, that and weight lol.
> 
> Plus I intend on putting a tracking number on it. which is like 60 cents lol


If you have paypal, which you should, then just print the shipping label through paypal directly from the paypal payment received. Shipping cost is about 12% cheaper, and a tracking number is automatic and costs only 0.19 cents.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I think they're doing it automatically now, actually, the boxes we shipped this afternoon came with it.

Also, That price is also the same for a box with a plush or two inside. :-D


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> I think they're doing it automatically now, actually, the boxes we shipped this afternoon came with it.
> 
> Also, That price is also the same for a box with a plush or two inside. :-D



Yes, paypal has included the tracking number automatically for a few years now, but if you look when paying it will show that it charges 0.19 for the delivery confirmation. It doesn't give you the option to opt out through ebay or paypal. I like it though, as it sends the shipping information directly to the buyer's email so you don't have to bother doing it


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

JadeAngel said:


> If you have paypal, which you should, then just print the shipping label through paypal directly from the paypal payment received. Shipping cost is about 12% cheaper, and a tracking number is automatic and costs only 0.19 cents.


I don't have a paypal, my gram does, but that is because she has a bank account.

So I half to do everything buy check/money order, and bloody send everything Via usps.

Lucky though they really aren't that expensive.
Its like 5 bucks to ship flat rate for what I have.

first class, padded envelope what not plus tracking, will be under that. Since i don't see ware it could weigh more then 7 ounces. even if it does way ten, its still dirt cheep.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> I think they're doing it automatically now, actually, the boxes we shipped this afternoon came with it.
> 
> Also, That price is also the same for a box with a plush or two inside. :-D


Sweet, But i better check with my post office, there a bit picky... :roll:

They really annoy me when it comes down to some things.


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

WolfHhowling said:


> Sweet, But i better check with my post office, there a bit picky... :roll:
> 
> They really annoy me when it comes down to some things.


Do you have a kitchen scale or mail scale? As long as you have a sensitive scale to accurately tell the weight (round up by the ounce) then the post office can't say anything about printed labels. They can only say something about size and weight issues


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

JadeAngel said:


> Do you have a kitchen scale or mail scale? As long as you have a sensitive scale to accurately tell the weight (round up by the ounce) then the post office can't say anything about printed labels. They can only say something about size and weight issues


I live right next to the post office. They literally share my parking lot.
So going there to have them weigh something is no big deal, I have done it countless times.

I don't have a printer.... nor paypal.

I am also looking at something like 3 bucks to ship to CA. Heck it might be so light, I could slap two postage stamps on it, and be like shipping is a buck lol.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

no cereal boxes, they're too flimsy. poptart boxes are fine. Paint or turn inside out. If you re-use a priority box, you'll have to pay the priority rate. Cut costs wherever you can and recycle lol. Plastic grocery bags make excellent packing material. 

That's what we do, and it helps me keep my costs down for my customers. Customers love low costs. ;-)


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

Skyewillow is right, lots of cushioning. Clay sculptures are rather fragile to mail abuse. 

I made a polymer clay betta and dropped it (thanks to my cat for tripping me -.-) and the tail broke. Fixed without incident, but still... it's really easy to brake if it's not well cushioned.

The likely cost will be $2-$3. My figures cost about $2.10 each to send before... if memory serves me correctly as I haven't relisted them in a couple of months, and they were only 1-2 ounces max.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

JadeAngel, mine fell off of the top of my desk and broke WHEN I CAUGHT IT! ugh!

Anyway, my fiance and I send and receive packages almost daily, we know how to ship safely, effectively, and the most important, eco-friendly!


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> JadeAngel, mine fell off of the top of my desk and broke WHEN I CAUGHT IT! ugh!
> 
> Anyway, my fiance and I send and receive packages almost daily, we know how to ship safely, effectively, and the most important, eco-friendly!


Don't worry, Plastic bags don't get thrown away in my house,they get used to pack, used as garbage bags, used as lunch boxes... you name it lol.

My clay isn't quite as Breakable then most other clay. Plus I make everything thinker then what some people do. I have actually dropped snowmen with twig arms, and they don't even so much as crack with this stuff. 

but yes I was planning on using bags and some toilet paper so that certain parts get a bit more cushion. 

There only two inches at max long, so Pop tart box is really big lol. But i have a hole big load of Cardboard, if push comes to shove I can actually make my own box lol. I also know how to make my own padded envelopes too. I will give you a hint it involves lots of trash bags.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I made a sculpture of my EE, and the "ears are very thin... and a pain in my butt, they've both broken, but, I am the queen of super gluing stuff back together (used to have destructo-cats), so I fixed him.

Anyway, let me know when you decide on a price, I'm thinking about ordering one of these of the girl I'm bidding for on AB with the dished face.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> I made a sculpture of my EE, and the "ears are very thin... and a pain in my butt, they've both broken, but, I am the queen of super gluing stuff back together (used to have destructo-cats), so I fixed him.
> 
> Anyway, let me know when you decide on a price, I'm thinking about ordering one of these of the girl I'm bidding for on AB with the dished face.


No problem. I know i will have everything figured tomorrow no problem.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

h'oki doki... I'll be stalking this thread throughout the day. Once I catch back up with hoe far back she's setting my pocket book, I'll probably order. lol


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> h'oki doki... I'll be stalking this thread throughout the day. Once I catch back up with hoe far back she's setting my pocket book, I'll probably order. lol


The sales thread is right here.http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1859033#post1859033


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> I made a sculpture of my EE, and the "ears are very thin... and a pain in my butt, they've both broken, but, I am the queen of super gluing stuff back together (used to have destructo-cats), so I fixed him.
> 
> Anyway, let me know when you decide on a price, I'm thinking about ordering one of these of the girl I'm bidding for on AB with the dished face.


I'd love to see a photo if you can put one in your albums, I just adore EEs so much  Definitely, next time a tank is free for a new betta, it will be an EE.


----------

